# What happened to the F@H postwhores?



## BUCK NASTY (May 19, 2009)

Wow, they just up and left. I just want to congratulate the WCG team on a great start. You have a great ensemble of personalities that keeps members glued to these threads. I'm spending more time here than in the F@H sub-forum. Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Duxx (May 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wow, they just up and left. I just want to congratulate the WCG team on a great start. You have a great ensemble of personalities that keeps members glued to these threads. I'm spending more time here than in the F@H sub-forum. Keep up the great work!!!



It's because this is new.. only a month in and excitement is still all around!  Thanks for throwing your rigs to some crunching though!  I'll be asking how to fold when my mobo comes in.


----------



## 123bob (May 20, 2009)

So, you want more posts at the F@H side?  I think I can ask a whole bunch more noob questions there.  I'd be more than happy to oblige.....

Crunching I'm good at, F@H is new to me.  Just be careful what you ask for since I'm up on your tailpipe on the daily stats.  Yes, you have lots more points than I do, but that's nothing another 20 cards can't fix....

Kudos Buck!.   I think this trade between F@H and WCG has done all of us well.

I ride a sig at my main place that basically says, if you don't crunch, or now fold, you ain't Shizz.  I'll start that here soon....

Regards,
bob


----------



## bogmali (May 20, 2009)

123bob said:


> Just be careful what you ask for since I'm up on your tailpipe on the daily stats.  Yes, you have lots more points than I do, but that's nothing another 20 cards can't fix....






Hey Bob we also have this thread where you can talk "dirty" to Buck anytime you want


----------



## PaulieG (May 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wow, they just up and left. I just want to congratulate the WCG team on a great start. You have a great ensemble of personalities that keeps members glued to these threads. I'm spending more time here than in the F@H sub-forum. Keep up the great work!!!



We'll all have to take some time to visit F@H from time to time. It is hard to leave WCG. As you said, there is some great synergy here. Starting this weekend, after I have my second i7 rig complete, I'll get back to folding and visiting over there too.

Here is to the great teamwork b/t WCG and F@H. It's been mutually beneficial, just like we hoped.


----------

